# Lacquered Knotty Pine



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Northwest Painting Inc recently finshed a job in Vancouver Washington with knotty pine trim package. Product used was Rudd Pre-Catalyzed Satin Lacquer. Sprayed really nice. Walls were primed and first coated prior to installation of trim. After trim package was installed, walls were masked off. More here in my blog post Lacquered Knotty Pine


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

And a video to match


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Text was too small on phone, so I redid the video


----------



## nogg (Aug 23, 2007)

what equipment did you spray with?


----------

